# Call of Duty 4 PC, with Xbox Controller



## Randallrocks

http://www.xpadder.com/

Try this, it's one of the best pieces of software I've ever used. It lets you bind controller keys to any key on the keyboard and lets you control the mouse.

It used to be free but now is $10. I think you can find old versions floating around the interwebs, but imo it's totally worth the money.


----------



## cookies4breakfast

I did try xpadder, even downloaded a file that was supposed to have the programmed keys and all, still ended up having the same problems (not being able to bind the "hold" commands like going prone and picking up guns.)

if you have some experience with the program, would you mind if I PMed you some questions?

+Rep for the help


----------



## Randallrocks

I don't have much experience with the program as I only use the basic functions.

Sorry about that, GL man.


----------



## iPlay NakEd

Good luck with your search, but, I don't recommend using a controller on cod4 PC mainly because you'll be at a disadvantage. Hand > thumb any day.

This is coming from someone who used to play cod4 on xbox all the time, and has since moved on to cod4 on PC.

btw, OP, play Promod.


----------



## cookies4breakfast

I normally play WASD and mouse, that just feels a lot better to me. The only reason I want to do this is to practice with the controller to sort of get reacquainted with the console feel. It certainly will NOT be the way I commonly play.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iPlay NakEd* 
Good luck with your search, but, I don't recommend using a controller on cod4 PC mainly because you'll be at a disadvantage. Hand > thumb any day.

This is coming from someone who used to play cod4 on xbox all the time, and has since moved on to cod4 on PC.

btw, OP, play Promod.

What's Promod?


----------



## omega17

pinnacle game profiler

lets you do anything that you can imagine you'd ever want to do with a controller








that sounds weird, but you get what I mean...

I did it once and got it set up to play like the 360, but I sucked big time without a mouse







if you get the trial of Pinnacle, I could set up a profile for you, I might even still have the file on my PC

by the way, the best "console" mod I've done for FPS is to use the mouse for aiming, shooting etc, and use a Wii nunchuck for movement, crouching, melee (motion controls FTW) etc. Takes a bit more fiddling, but it's awesome


----------



## cookies4breakfast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
pinnacle game profiler

lets you do anything that you can imagine you'd ever want to do with a controller








that sounds weird, but you get what I mean...

I did it once and got it set up to play like the 360, but I sucked big time without a mouse







if you get the trial of Pinnacle, I could set up a profile for you, I might even still have the file on my PC

by the way, the best "console" mod I've done for FPS is to use the mouse for aiming, shooting etc, and use a Wii nunchuck for movement, crouching, melee (motion controls FTW) etc. Takes a bit more fiddling, but it's awesome

Thanks Omega. I did try pinnacle for about 30 min, but I couldn't figure out how to add games from Steam (where 90% of my games are) because it seems it wants to add them automatically, but searches in the wrong places.

+Rep for ya


----------



## Madman340

When I tried to emulate controller with MW2 and Xpadder, I had everything set up correctly, including prone etc, but the analog sticks don't get read on PC properly and it results in looking around being very awkward. The N, S, W, E quadrants only use 20% of the range so holding left and slightly up basically just means completely left. (Only registers cardinal directions including NE NW SE SW.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cookies4breakfast* 
Thanks Omega. I did try pinnacle for about 30 min, but I couldn't figure out how to add games from Steam (where 90% of my games are) because it seems it wants to add them automatically, but searches in the wrong places.

+Rep for ya

It's a bit of a pain, but the easiest way to sort out Steam games is:

1) Create a desktop shorcut to the game from within Steam
2) Right Click that shortcut, click properties, then note the number at the end of the shortcut (i.e 24980 for mass effect 2) - this is the game ID, you need this for pinnacle
3) In Pinnacle, click Game Profiles, then New. In the "Associated File" box, you'll want to put the path of your Steam.exe, followed by -applaunch 24980 (subbing in your chosed game ID, of course).
4) Make sure "Launch As Persistent Profile" is checked.
5) Go ahead and make your controller profile


----------



## iPlay NakEd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cookies4breakfast* 
I normally play WASD and mouse, that just feels a lot better to me. The only reason I want to do this is to practice with the controller to sort of get reacquainted with the console feel. It certainly will NOT be the way I commonly play.

What's Promod?

The description is in it's name. It's a mod on cod4 that takes out all the dumb **** basically.
You'll see servers on the list with it.


----------

